# lookie whut I got outta the LMR & GMR



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I was a happy camper to see this in the mail today. Guess the two Miami's ain't too bad after all...


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Nice job OSG!


----------



## jiginbrian (Aug 15, 2011)

If you don't mind me asking, how did you get that? Congrats btw 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

jiginbrian said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how did you get that? Congrats btw
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


three saugeye,one each flathead, channelcat, smallmouth bass, crappie, carp
split pretty evenly between the two rivers
Plus a sauger and a rock bass that I didn't register. And a largemouth from a gravel pit. The biggest fish though was a buffalo from the GMR that was bigger than the 40 inch shovelhead. But I fished a ton, somewhere around 150plus trips...


----------



## jiginbrian (Aug 15, 2011)

So that's the fish ogf award? I just haven't seen one before! That's awesome 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

no its the ODNR's award. Im not sure how OGF's works


----------



## jiginbrian (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh OK, congrats though!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fisherFL (Oct 23, 2012)

If you register a catch do the pins not come until this time every year?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Fisherfourlife said:


> If you register a catch do the pins not come until this time every year?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Fish ohio pins come at the end of every quarter. Master angler comes this time of year for previous year


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Congrats OSG!

Mike


----------



## Jaybird_123 (Nov 1, 2012)

Great job osg that is a great n very very rewarding pin you are a great fisherman I haven't been on this forum too lng but u have posted great reports n sum very nice fish. I look forward 2 c wat u catch the rest of the year! Again good job!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nice job carpman! .....jk : ) ...I've been readin your posts since ive been a member and i can attest to the fact..you definitely are deserving of that pin OSG...job well done!


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Well deserved! Congrats! You had one heck of a year in 2012!


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Congrats buddy!


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Nice!! I never got any of mine, but my nephews did. Maybe next year 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

Congrats on a fantastic 2012 and here's looking at a Better 2013. You have earned that pin with the sleepless nights with your light on the bill of your cap. Thanks for the amazing nature photos you have posted. You truly see our rivers with an artistic eye. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

Do you have to have pics to prove you caught them or can anyone write in anything they want.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Bostonwhaler10 said:


> Do you have to have pics to prove you caught them or can anyone write in anything they want.


 well u dont win anything but a two dollar pin. I guess you could cheat if you wanted to


----------



## j777extra (Oct 22, 2011)

Congrats


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Congratulation, and youre already off to an outstanding start this year!!
I got my MA pin the same day.


----------



## Rumble (Apr 25, 2012)

I was one fish short last year...Hope to get mine this year... Congrats on a job well done.


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Congrats!! Got mine in the mail yesterday.


----------

